# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] ID Card Verified Facebook Account For Ads Running

## RykerWood

Want To Sell ID Card Verified Facebook Ads Acc Reinstate Profile With Attached ID Card
Country: USA/ITALY/ES/GERMANY/POLAND/FRANCE.

THIS ACCOUNTS ARE 8-11 YEAR OLD WITH ACTIVITIES AND FRIENDS

U Can Run Facebook Ads From this Account If u Have Good Payments METHOD
Accounts Are 8-9 Year Old
ACCOUNTS HAVE LOTS OF FRIENDS 100-1K+Friends
Accounts Have Daily Activities
Account Are With Backup Photo
Backup friends Photo
Accounts Are With 2FA Code For Easy Logging
Accounts Have Cookies


If Account Got Lock Or Block Within 72 Hours You Will get Replacement
Refund Available for 2 weeks

Payment Method: Paypal, BTC, Payoneer Wise(Transferwise) USTD

Price $90 per account


Contact

live:.cid.90ad51eb45104d60

Email: [email protected]

----------


## RykerWood

New accounts available

(Skype) Contact me
live:.cid.90ad51eb45104d60

Email: [email protected]

----------

